# Best cube for Cubesmith sticker mod?



## Azndwarf (Mar 4, 2015)

I have been wanting a sudoku and maze cube for a while now and I would like to know which is a cheap and good alternative for the cubesmith stickers mods.


----------



## IQubic (Mar 7, 2015)

YJ Guanlong is a cheap cube sold in many cubing stores online. The stickers you want should fit the Guanlong with no trouble.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 7, 2015)

IQubic said:


> YJ Guanlong is a cheap cube sold in many cubing stores online. The stickers you want should fit the Guanlong with no trouble.



Aren't the GuanLong pieces rounded though, and sudoku/maze cube stickers not?


----------



## josh42732 (Mar 7, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Aren't the GuanLong pieces rounded though, and sudoku/maze cube stickers not?



Yes, but you could probably ask them to cut the stickers specifically for the Guanlong, or you could cut them yourself. Or just replace them with an old cube that you have that you never use anymore and still fits the stickers.


----------



## Azndwarf (Mar 7, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Yes, but you could probably ask them to cut the stickers specifically for the Guanlong, or you could cut them yourself. Or just replace them with an old cube that you have that you never use anymore and still fits the stickers.



Have cubesmith ever done this to someone u know?


----------



## Berd (Mar 8, 2015)

Rubik's!


----------



## josh42732 (Mar 8, 2015)

Azndwarf said:


> Have cubesmith ever done this to someone u know?



Idk im just guessing


----------

